# WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic heavy)



## Stickleback (30 May 2012)

Having moved to Vietnam a few months ago, I am now setting up a planted tank. I thought I would share a few pics from the wood supplier out here.

F.Y.I. The prices range from £6 for the smaller bits to £45 for the largest piece which is 2m in length (see first photo).


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 May 2012)

*Re: WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic hea*

nice selection!

It's also nice to see them at reasonable prices...those large bits wood be £150+ over here regardless of shipping prices.


----------



## RobS (30 May 2012)

*Re: WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic hea*

Awsome lot, excatly what I've been looking for. Not a very good selection from where I am.


----------



## sr20det (30 May 2012)

*Re: WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic hea*

You have some serious WOOD there.



lol, need to get my head out the gutter.


----------



## Alastair (30 May 2012)

Jealous


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creg (30 May 2012)

*Re: WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic hea*

the price of wood in this country is pretty ridiculous in my opinion

would love this piece


----------



## sparkyweasel (30 May 2012)

*Re: WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic hea*



			
				creg said:
			
		

> the price of wood in this country is pretty ridiculous in my opinion
> quote]
> 
> Well, it doesn't grow on tr . . . . oh, sorry as you were!


----------



## awtong (30 May 2012)

*Re: WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic hea*

More wood than you could poke a stick at


----------



## creg (30 May 2012)

*Re: WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic hea*



			
				sparkyweasel said:
			
		

> creg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol exactly


----------



## ghostsword (30 May 2012)

*Re: WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic hea*

Want to talk shipping a couple of pieces here?


----------



## JohnC (30 May 2012)

*Re: WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic hea*

Gonna need a bigger tank. 

or 6....


----------



## johnski (5 Jun 2012)

*Re: WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic hea*

At that price, how do you leave without filling your car boot?!


----------



## Dexie (5 Jun 2012)

*Re: WOOD PORN. Depraved photos of contorted shapes. (Pic hea*

Wow that's some nice looking wood - very jealous


----------

